# Pokemon Necro Discussion Thread



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 9, 2022)

Feel like having a chat about our rp? Well, this is the place! You could also ask any needed questions here, as, I feel like this could be used for that too!

Well, I feel like that's everything. So chat away friend's and role players!

*Back to the main thread:*


			https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/pokemon-necro-open-rp-for-anyone-who-wants-to-join.1682207/
		


*Need some information?*


			https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/pok%C3%A9mon-necro-information-thread.1682413/


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 9, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Feel like having a chat about our rp? Well, this is the place! You could also ask any needed questions here, as, I feel like this could be used for that too!


just thought I'd tell you, my style of rp tends to be kind of slow, tend to focus more on the thoughts and emotions, with some actions and progress in between ; if it's not your type, let me know, alright ? don't wanna leave dead (pun not intended lol) and empty times in-between


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 9, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> just thought I'd tell you, my style of rp tends to be kind of slow, tend to focus more on the thoughts and emotions, with some actions and progress in between ; if it's not your type, let me know, alright ? don't wanna leave dead (pun not intended lol) and empty times in-between


Ah , that's completely fine! The rp is about doing it how you want too! Everyone is a bit different, and I love reading everything you've put so far into the rp. I'd hate for that too stop


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 9, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Ah , that's completely fine! The rp is about doing it how you want too! Everyone is a bit different, and I love reading everything you've put so far into the rp. I'd hate for that too stop


All that's my experience from another similar apocalypse rp that I'm doing with a friend of mine, too ; change the pokemon zombies to eldritch horrors, include in aliens and demons as well, and there you have it ; though, the infection can be removed and the victims can be saved in there
Otherwise roughly the same survival deal going on


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 9, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> All that's my experience from another similar apocalypse rp that I'm doing with a friend of mine, too ; change the pokemon zombies to eldritch horrors, include in aliens and demons as well, and there you have it ; though, the infection can be removed and the victims can be saved in there
> Otherwise roughly the same survival deal going on


That sounds cool! And I never said we can't save anyone, the cure would just need to be discovered. Rapids could be cured as they are recently infected, and someone bit could be saved with that cure. However, I wouldn't really wanna give the cure to something like the shamblers, as their bodies have rotted and I've heard that hurts like hell.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 9, 2022)

Amepix said:


> That sounds cool! And I never said we can't save anyone, the cure would just need to be discovered. Rapids could be cured as they are recently infected, and someone bit could be saved with that cure. However, I wouldn't really wanna give the cure to something like the shamblers, as their bodies have rotted and I've heard that hurts like hell.


Aye, in this rp I'm doing, there's no exact "cure", we just try to remove the infection right off like removing a bullet from the injury
The "infection" in question here are dark matter and star stones, it could twist and mutate the victims pretty much the same the virus can do in here, too
The dark matter affects organs and tissues
The star stones look like stalagmite and stalactite, with watery patterns on the surface like damascus steel ; they affect bones
But hey, we even managed to help someone get the willpower to literally save himself, using his own element fire to burn off the dark matter and come out all good (and it was awesome to see too heh)


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 9, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Aye, in this rp I'm doing, there's no exact "cure", we just try to remove the infection right off like removing a bullet from the injury
> The "infection" in question here are dark matter and star stones, it could twist and mutate the victims pretty much the same the virus can do in here, too
> The dark matter affects organs and tissues
> The star stones look like stalagmite and stalactite, with watery patterns on the surface like damascus steel ; they affect bones
> But hey, we even managed to help someone get the willpower to literally save himself, using his own element fire to burn off the dark matter and come out all good (and it was awesome to see too heh)


Sounds fun! Hope you enjoy the rest of that adventure!


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 9, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Sounds fun! Hope you enjoy the rest of that adventure!


We both did, but the friend's been away for a few days now, I'm just waiting for him


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 9, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> We both did, but the friend's been away for a few days now, I'm just waiting for him


Okay. Hope he's back soon, sounds like a really cool rp.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 9, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Okay. Hope he's back soon, sounds like a really cool rp.


Part of its success and how good it was is that it's only between me and him, so we were free to discuss, add or remove features that we didn't like, but still keep the general survival setting


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 9, 2022)

Kinda had that feeling. Sounds like something you and him really enjoy! I've been making my own comic series with the help of someone else. Discussing what should and shouldn't be in the story, adding or removing things later on, making characters. So I think I get what's it's like between you too!


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 9, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Kinda had that feeling. Sounds like something you and him really enjoy! I've been making my own comic series with the help of someone else. Discussing what should and shouldn't be in the story, adding or removing things later on, making characters. So I think I get what's it's like between you too!


There were some really heart-wrenching scenes, I'll admit
And then there were some others that were my all-time personal favorite, they were my posts written based on lyrics of songs that both me and him like, and they were amazing to write
Among the chars that my friend has in the rp, there's an eevee that didn't know how to evolve ; I didn't wanna go with the usual evolve method in game, and I also wanted to simplify Jin's powers, so I decided that Jin would give away his lightning element for the eevee to absorb and evolve instead
But it's the post itself I managed to write that was really my favorite


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 9, 2022)

Ah, I see! Well, whenever you're friend is back, I hope you two have another great time in that rp!


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 9, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> And then there were some others that were my all-time personal favorite, they were my posts written based on lyrics of songs that both me and him like, and they were amazing to write
> ...
> But it's the post itself I managed to write that was really my favorite


It was like this, and it was a blast to write for me
The eevee's name is Pip btw


Spoiler: bury the light



Immortal temptations for powers and purification of this world took over his parents' mind, condemning them to a fate of blind submission, devotion and obedience. And even when they were attacked, close to death, falling weak on their knees, they never yielded, their undying loyalty for the monsters pushed them to one last act of summoning the strength, the power of mayhem, to crush those that would oppose their maker, their gods.
Their poor son, Pip, would inherit all these nightmares and torment of their blind devotion, becoming trapped and surrounded by a fate premade and laid bare for him before him, from which he couldn't run away.
All he could do was keep walking... no, tip-toeing a straight thin line, between the guiding light that his parents would dismiss as leading him astray, while his life is on the line.
But now, now that they are no more...
His heart may be vacant, may be empty now, but he won't surrender. He can't surrender. For the truth is still within sight, still within reach. His evolution, that which his heart yearns and calls for, is right there, right here, within him. He's fought through all these years of torments in his life, from his very birth parents, ever since the eldritch invaded, and even though he's been a lost soul, wandering with no destination and wondering with no answer, he still remembers one thing...
Lurking in the shadows under the blood-stained clouds upon the pitch-black night dark as death, the constellations light up the bad and ugly monstrosities of the deepest darkest abyss, as they emerge and raise with them their minions, their spawns, from the graves of those that would dare to oppose them.
They would set their malicious goal to get for themselves the throne, the reign, the control, over this world, and they would keep on repeating this cycle of corruption, infection, destruction, devastation, summoned from the ashes of the fallen and reanimated with their foul, vile dark forces. The evil puppet masters that would terrorize and enslave the masses to their wordless will, pulling the strings and twisting the minds of the masses, while bloodshed is recoloring the landscapes into a war zone of crimson red.
And to win this battle, this war, to put an end to it all... power comes in many different forms.
If Pip wants this evolution, this power over the lightning, he would have to brace himself and take it.

Beyond the sky, thunder roars
Lost family, but bloodline still yearns
Conflicts and doubts, no longer here
The storm approaches, heavens divide

And with that...
Pip, is the storm that is approaching, banishing the black clouds beyond the rainy sky. He is the reclaimer of his family name, no longer trapped and burdened with the million-year question of how would he evolve, and now receiving this power to fight for his family's name, to do what his birth parents would've been proud of him and what his adoptive fathers WILL be proud of him.
When the eldritch showed up, his family would bear the crest of death, and they thought they were "blessed", while he was forsakened. But, from that forsakened moment, he is now awakened, like a rising thunder from the ground straight to the sky. No longer would he descend into misery, letting his own destiny chasing the unknown of this eldritch. No longer would he still have to disappear into the darkness and be a lost shadow, left behind by those he always loved and held dear in his heart. No longer would his late parents' obsession get ahold of him and pull him around, he has come to reclaim his name now.
And for Jin...
The elephant may have to bury away this lightning, but it wouldn't be for waste. He may have to cast it aside, but it's still for his son. And even so, he knows he and his son here, as well as everyone of the family, together, still make for a massive burning chaos in the wind.
And if the eldritch monsters have taken away their home, there is no coming home no more... they won't drift in this ocean all alone.

As Jin charges up his lightning, he throws his hand to the sky, smmoning a ray of starlight, and a beam of nebula clouds and aurora waves down, surrounding the eevee. He could feel like the energy is... sticking to his fur, his skin, like magnetic ?
Then, Jin unleashes the other half of his lightning, from his other hand, at Pip.
As it happens, Pip feels as though the lightning is being absorbed into his very being but without getting injured in the slightest. It's almost as though... Jin has done this before, somehow. It's definitely working.


Sorry, I'm just too proud of it and I really wanna share 



Amepix said:


> Ah, I see! Well, whenever you're friend is back, I hope you two have another great time in that rp!


I hope so too


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 9, 2022)

DAMN! THAT WAS GREAT! NO WONDER YOU'RE PROUD OF IT! YOU SHOULD BE!


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 9, 2022)

Amepix said:


> DAMN! THAT WAS GREAT! NO WONDER YOU'RE PROUD OF IT! YOU SHOULD BE!


You bet I am ! And I really hope I could get that motivation/creativity going on too, it always felt great


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 9, 2022)

You know, I'm still not over that story I wrote for Rocky there. It's so perfectly tragic yet heartwarming at the same time! I feel like I outdid myself on that one, hope I keep this up!


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 9, 2022)

Amepix said:


> You know, I'm still not over that story I wrote for Rocky there. It's so perfectly tragic yet heartwarming at the same time! I feel like I outdid myself on that one, hope I keep this up!


It certainly is something, for sure ; you're doing great, keep it up


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 9, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> It certainly is something, for sure ; you're doing great, keep it up


Thanks!


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 9, 2022)

These are the four kids in the rp so far (not with the exact same clothes though)
Francesca ( @Fcomega121 )


Spoiler: francesca












Rin (he doesn't use FA or FAF)


Spoiler: RIN











Galaxy ( @Snowfurry360 )


Spoiler: Galaxy











Weston (he doesn't use FA or FAF)


Spoiler: Weston


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 9, 2022)

Nice to see them!

You know, I was feeling like perhaps making art for Pokémon Necro, so these might help if I get inspiration for a scene with them in it!


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 9, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Nice to see them!
> 
> You know, I was feeling like perhaps making art for Pokémon Necro, so these might help if I get inspiration for a scene with them in it!


Or at least pics of the notable, major chars in the rp too
Btw I did my post, unless you're just waiting for others to catch up, in which case it's fine, no issues from me


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 9, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Or at least pics of the notable, major chars in the rp too
> Btw I did my post, unless you're just waiting for others to catch up, in which case it's fine, no issues from me


Well, T0ast3r and the roomies will also get art. And I'm curious on where they're adventure will go, and if we'll maybe meet at some point. And if you or I add any other characters, which is bound to happen, I'm sure I'll maybe draw them too.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 9, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Well, T0ast3r and the roomies will also get art. And I'm curious on where they're adventure will go, and if we'll maybe meet at some point. And if you or I add any other characters, which is bound to happen, I'm sure I'll maybe draw them too.


That's cool, but only if you feel like it, alright ? No need to try to draw if it's too much trouble for you
Also, we're waiting for T0ast3r then ?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 9, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> That's cool, but only if you feel like it, alright ? No need to try to draw if it's too much trouble for you
> Also, we're waiting for T0ast3r then ?


T0ast3r is having their own adventure in the rp at the moment it seems, and I've told them they don't have to be super dedicated to the rp if they aren't able to. So, I'm just letting them do whatever they please, and also letting them come and go whenever, as they were interested in the rp but was worried about not being consistent. So I've told them not to worry, as we're allowed to do this whenever. I'm liking the two different stories we've got going on.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 9, 2022)

Amepix said:


> T0ast3r is having their own adventure in the rp at the moment it seems, and I've told them they don't have to be super dedicated to the rp if they aren't able to. So, I'm just letting them do whatever they please, and also letting them come and go whenever, as they were interested in the rp but was worried about not being consistent. So I've told them not to worry, as we're allowed to do this whenever. I'm liking the two different stories we've got going on.


No, I mean : are we waiting for T0ast3r to catch up, before we continue the rp ? Or is there something else you need before continuing


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 9, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> No, I mean : are we waiting for T0ast3r to catch up, before we continue the rp ? Or is there something else you need before continuing


We could wait a bit. As I'm currently making some more zombie variants at the moment. I've already added some new ones to the introduction board, if you haven't seen them.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 9, 2022)

Amepix said:


> We could wait a bit. As I'm currently making some more zombie variants at the moment. I've already added some new ones to the introduction board, if you haven't seen them.


I took a look, and apparently it's quite a hot mess we're gonna get ourselves into, huh
That's fair, we'll just have to try to crank up the tension some more then, yeah ?
I'm all in for the "slow" style of that focus on the chars' emotions and thoughts, so it should help settling in what's going on, and not rushing ahead


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 9, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> I took a look, and apparently it's quite a hot mess we're gonna get ourselves into, huh
> That's fair, we'll just have to try to crank up the tension some more then, yeah ?
> I'm all in for the "slow" style of that focus on the chars' emotions and thoughts, so it should help settling in what's going on, and not rushing ahead


Yeah. I don't understand why so many people rush things? I think it's best we understand the characters before anything else. Sure, action is cool, but nothing is more real than the characters emotions and thoughts about the whole situation.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 9, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Yeah. I don't understand why so many people rush things? I think it's best we understand the characters before anything else. Sure, action is cool, but nothing is more real than the characters emotions and thoughts about the whole situation.


Especially when there's a lot going on, a lot of chars in the scene, too
Rushing ahead with just bare minimum of what the chars do or say, just doesn't cut it ; it'd just end up one-liners that no-one likes
Sadly I haven't found anyone that goes with my rp style yet, people prefer to get to the actions ; glad you're keeping the same pace though


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 9, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Especially when there's a lot going on, a lot of chars in the scene, too
> Rushing ahead with just bare minimum of what the chars do or say, just doesn't cut it ; it'd just end up one-liners that no-one likes
> Sadly I haven't found anyone that goes with my rp style yet, people prefer to get to the actions ; glad you're keeping the same pace though


Of course! The plot is decided by the people, and they're allowed to have separate tales of the apocalypse. At least this is a rp where you're style is well appreciated!


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 9, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Of course! The plot is decided by the people, and they're allowed to have separate tales of the apocalypse. At least this is a rp where you're style is well appreciated!


It's full-force literate then, yeah ?
Take your time to crank up the posts like your heart and soul is put in it, heh
And not just have filter chars trying to be the main protags lol


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 9, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> It's full-force literate then, yeah ?
> Take your time to crank up the posts like your heart and soul is put in it, heh
> And not just have filter chars trying to be the main protags lol


I mean, I don't think there is a main protagonist per say. It's all just a bunch of Furs and Pokémon living their lives in what remains of the world after the break out of the Necro Virus. (Wonder where I got the name?)

I guess this is the best way to say it: Everyone is the main characters of their own story, and how they choose to write it determines they're path.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 9, 2022)

Amepix said:


> I mean, I don't think there is a main protagonist per say. It's all just a bunch of Furs and Pokémon living their lives in what remains of the world after the break out of the Necro Virus. (Wonder where I got the name?)
> 
> I guess this is the best way to say it: Everyone is the main characters of their own story, and how they choose to write it determines they're path.


Oh, by "main char" I mean like anime main char, when people try super hard to single-handedly save everyone in particular and the whole world in general, sometimes a bit too unrealistic

I was guilty of that so many times before lol, now trying to do it right this time around


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 9, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Oh, by "main char" I mean like anime main char, when people try super hard to single-handedly save everyone in particular and the whole world in general, sometimes a bit too unrealistic
> 
> I was guilty of that so many times before lol, now trying to do it right this time around


So someone who tires their best to keep everyone safe and perhaps find a cure in our case, huh? Well depending on how Rocky develops over the course of the rp, he might just end up like that.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 9, 2022)

Amepix said:


> So someone who tires their best to keep everyone safe and perhaps find a cure in our case, huh? Well depending on how Rocky develops over the course of the rp, he might just end up like that.


Either a cure, or a method to reverse the infection (though it sounds pretty unlikely in this case)
In my eldritch rp, dark matter could be burned off by fire, so we use the mix of sunlight, plasma, lava and magma to burn it and completely remove it ; at the same time, frost is used to quickly heal the damaged areas
Otherwise, just no definite cure


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 9, 2022)

Alright. I think I'm gonna sign off for the night. I've already added some more infected variants to the board, and plan to add more tomorrow. But right now, I'm gonna head to bed.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 9, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Alright. I think I'm gonna sign off for the night. I've already added some more infected variants to the board, and plan to add more tomorrow. But right now, I'm gonna head to bed.


I could help to organize the info so it's easier to look for, and not a whole wall of text there


----------



## T0ast3r (Nov 10, 2022)

Y'all I put brawler instead of brawn I feel stupid lmao-


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 10, 2022)

T0ast3r said:


> Y'all I put brawler instead of brawn I feel stupid lmao-


That's okay. It's an easy mistake to make.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 10, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Alright. I think I'm gonna sign off for the night. I've already added some more infected variants to the board, and plan to add more tomorrow. But right now, I'm gonna head to bed.


need me to help you organize the details and info ? there's a lot, and I think we could use some clean-up so it's easier to look at


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 10, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> I could help to organize the info so it's easier to look for, and not a whole wall of text there


You know, that'd be usual. I tried my best with making titles bold and _I dunno what this is called, so I'll show you._

Yeah. I am thinking about changing the colour of some of them so it's easier to tell it's a different sentence.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 10, 2022)

Amepix said:


> You know, that'd be usual. I tried my best with making titles bold and _I dunno what this is called, so I'll show you._
> 
> Yeah. I am thinking about changing the colour of some of them so it's easier to tell it's a different sentence.


maybe try the "spoiler" part, like this ?



Spoiler: Shambler



Weakest variant of the zombies, but dangerous in large numbers. Attracted to loud noises such as gunfire.
- Pokemon variant : yes
- Fur variant : yes





Spoiler: Rapids



A variant of zombie that's only recently infected, but over-charged with adrenaline, making it stronger and faster than the shambler. It can also try to speak, due to some of the victim's sanity still remaining, but otherwise their infected body and nerve system act against their will.
- Pokemon variant : yes
- Fur variant : yes





Spoiler: brawn



A variant of zombie with extreme muscle growth, resulting in massive physical strength, able to punch through walls and smash concrete to pieces.
- Pokemon variant : yes
- Fur variant : yes





Spoiler: Toxic



A variant of zombie that comes from the infected poison-type pokemon, with poisonous bites. It can also spit venom from a distance.
- Pokemon variant : yes (poison-type)
- Fur variant : none


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 10, 2022)

Oh that's a great idea!

How... How do I do that?


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 10, 2022)

type

[ SPOILER = "..." ]
~~~~~
[ / SPOILER ]

(make sure you remove the extra space, too)

... => the title of the spoiler
~~~ => the text you wanna put inside


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 10, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> type
> 
> [ SPOILER = "..." ]
> ~~~~~
> ...


without the extra space, it would look like this


Spoiler: ...



~~~~~


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 10, 2022)

Ah, I see. I'm gonna finish making the last zombies, which are just the other Pokémon types and any way I could make a just zombie fur variant.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 10, 2022)

Alright, but while you do that, I wanna ask something...



PC Master Race said:


> Just then, Jin slowly wakes up, too. He turns a bit, then slowly gets up.





T0ast3r said:


> In the morning, as the dawn light peeked through the windows,


In my post, it's still just in the evening, but in T0ast3r post it's already the next day
I wanna ask if there's a way we can all settle on the time here, otherwise there might be issues


----------



## T0ast3r (Nov 10, 2022)

Hm... Maybe I can pause in my little area until it's morning in yours, too?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 10, 2022)

T0ast3r said:


> Hm... Maybe I can pause in my little area until it's morning in yours, too?


Yeah, that could work. Even if we have currently dividing story lines, we at least have to make sure they're taking place at the same time.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 10, 2022)

T0ast3r said:


> Hm... Maybe I can pause in my little area until it's morning in yours, too?


Perhaps, but I'm afraid my rp style would be *too* slow for that, unless you can wait
Like I said earlier, I tend to focus on the chars' thoughts and emotions, while keeping things slow and steady moving along
It'd be even slower since I'm doing it with Amepix, we kinda have to wait for each other

My suggestion is : you can still progress on your own until the chars meet each other, but you'd have to slow down, too


----------



## T0ast3r (Nov 10, 2022)

Either one is plausible. Or I could just time skip my own into the evening and pretend mine was happening in the past compared to yours and try to keep y'alls pace


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 10, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Perhaps, but I'm afraid my rp style would be *too* slow for that, unless you can wait
> Like I said earlier, I tend to focus on the chars' thoughts and emotions, while keeping things slow and steady moving along
> It'd be even slower since I'm doing it with Amepix, we kinda have to wait for each other
> 
> My suggestion is : you can still progress on your own until the chars meet each other, but you'd have to slow down, too


Yeah, I think it's best for our to learn about our chars. Develop them in ways that don't involve action, perhaps a bit of backstory too? I've already gave Rocky quite the tragic backstory, and what makes it even sadder is the young Rockruff is blissfully unaware of it.

Action can be cool and all, but what's real is the emotions these characters feel.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 10, 2022)

T0ast3r said:


> Either one is plausible. Or I could just time skip my own into the evening and pretend mine was happening in the past compared to yours and try to keep y'alls pace


you know, yours kinda did feel like it was in the past. The outbreak has been going on for three years, yet your characters seemed surprised when the zombies first came knocking on their door. An origin story it seems


----------



## T0ast3r (Nov 10, 2022)

Yeah, so mine could have happened at least a couple of years in the past, and where I left off could be the end of a sort of flashback. I could skip to the evening y'all are currently in.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 10, 2022)

T0ast3r said:


> Yeah, so mine could have happened at least a couple of years in the past, and where I left off could be the end of a sort of flashback. I could skip to the evening y'all are currently in.


Sure thing! In the meantime, I'll be creating the zombie variants as usual. Pretty sure I'm almost done as well, so I'll be sure to join back in whenever I'm done. And adding that great idea PC Master Race had to make the board better


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 10, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Sure thing! In the meantime, I'll be creating the zombie variants as usual. Pretty sure I'm almost done as well, so I'll be sure to join back in whenever I'm done. And adding that great idea PC Master Race had to make the board better


lemme know when you're done with the list of zombies, then I can help to organize them


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 10, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> lemme know when you're done with the list of zombies, then I can help to organize them


Absolutely!


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 10, 2022)

Amepix said:


> The outbreak has been going on for three years


You know, it just occurs to me, I don't think I see this anywhere in the rp so far ; I've been under the impression that it's only recent
If it's already 3 years, might wanna put it in the info too so people would know what's going on and how bad it is


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 10, 2022)

Oh right, forgot that! I did mention that Rocky was somewhere around two or three years old, meaning he'd been born most likey when the outbreak first began or at least a little bit before then. I'll be sure to add that when I edit it again


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 10, 2022)

And I've thought of a way to survive even after you're bitten. Now, the rule still is one bite you're dead, but if you manage to amputate the bitten appendage, as long as that's a possibility, and you do it before three hours have passed, because that's when the Necro Virus will begin to spread thought the bloodstream.

I also just recently came up with this rule because I remembered that was a trope in zombie movies, shows, or games. Not sure how I forgot it, but at least I gave it a time limit.


----------



## T0ast3r (Nov 10, 2022)

Ahh, that would make sense, like before the infected blood gets to the brain and takes effect. Of course, that might give Toaster an unfair advantage, since Protogens can easily replace their limbs.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 10, 2022)

T0ast3r said:


> Ahh, that would make sense, like before the infected blood gets to the brain and takes effect. Of course, that might give Toaster an unfair advantage, since Protogens can easily replace their limbs.


Well, sure Toaster could, but that's as long as they'd be able to actually get the parts needed to replace that limb. Almost everything has been looted or stolen, so a lot of things will be hard to come by.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 10, 2022)

Okay everyone! I've finally finished the last of the zombie variants. I'm gonna add them all here so it's easier to find them, okay? This may take awhile, so I'll be working on putting them here right now, and then we can work on cleaning up the introduction board


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 10, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Okay everyone! I've finally finished the last of the zombie variants. I'm gonna add them all here so it's easier to find them, okay? This may take awhile, so I'll be working on putting them here right now, and then we can work on cleaning up the introduction board


actually, let me help you with that ; I'm on PC atm, won't take long


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 10, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> actually, let me help you with that ; I'm on PC atm, won't take long


Sure, you work on the descriptions for the one's already on the board, I'll add the new one's here!


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 10, 2022)

BOTH pokemon and fur :


Spoiler: Shambler



Weakest variant of the zombies, but dangerous in large numbers. Attracted to loud noises such as gunfire.





Spoiler: Rapids



A variant of zombie that's only recently infected, but over-charged with adrenaline, making it stronger and faster than the shambler. It can also try to speak, due to some of the victim's sanity still remaining, but otherwise their infected body and nerve system act against their will.





Spoiler: brawn



A variant of zombie with extreme muscle growth, resulting in massive physical strength, able to punch through walls and smash concrete to pieces.





Spoiler: sunken



A variant of zombie (if pokemon, water-type ; if fur, aquatic species) with spikes and barnacles grown on their bodies, mostly found in anywhere with water, where they stay silent and wait for their preys to come in, then drag their preys down. They can also walk on land.





Spoiler: Shadow Hunters



A variant of zombie (if pokemon, dark-type ; if fur, nocturnal species) that is extremely sensitive to light but dangerous in the shadow. Nearly invisible in the dark.





Spoiler: flamer



A variant of zombie (if pokemon, fire-type ; if fur, literally one that's been set aflame) as weak as a shambler, but their added fire element makes them slightly more dangerous.





Spoiler: stalker



A variant of zombie (if pokemon, flying-type ; if fur, avian species) that can fly and attack their preys from above. They prefer to scavenge, however.





Spoiler: shell



A variant of zombie (if pokemon, bug-type ; if fur, insect species) that is completely harmless. The only thing remaining of them is their reanimated exoskeleton shell.





Spoiler: runner



A variant of zombie that is quite skittish, and sporting nasty purple blisters. Often seen in furs of the small size, such as rats and mice. They tend to only come out during the night to scavenge the corpses. While not dangerous on their own, in that they won't bite, they can still indirectly spread the infection by infecting food sources with their bites.


ONLY fur variant :


Spoiler: Smasher



Infected fur with rock-like tumors grown on their bodies, which they use as weapons to attack. However, they are a lot more feral and rabid than the brawn variant, recklessly attacking any survivor in sight.
They also damage themselves whenever they land an attack, especially if at the ground or the wall. Their back is vulnerable and not as well-protected, so flanking them is the best way to take them down.


ONLY pokemon variant :


Spoiler: Toxic



Infected poison-type pokemon, with poisonous bites. It can also spit venom from a distance.





Spoiler: sturdy



Infected rock-type pokemon. Not as strong as the "brawn", but a lot tougher and harder to kill, due to sharp crystals on their bodies.





Spoiler: Overcharger



Infected electric-type pokemon. Known for its capability to stun, daze and shock its victims. However, it's also extremely unstable, literally exploding upon impact. No way to tell the difference yet.





Spoiler: screecher



Infected sound-type pokemon. Capable of calling other zombies to their location, or using their ear-piercing scream to painfully disorient its victims with bleeding eardrums.





Spoiler: phantom



Infected ghost-type pokemon. Similar to the "toxic" variant, but their poison and venom is in gas form, which can still infect others if inhaled.





Spoiler: Wraith



Infected fairy-type pokemon. Slightly more developed "intelligence" in that they can mimic the wails of a young woman to lure their preys in. Extremely deadly when attacking, too. Essentially a witch in Left 4 Dead.





Spoiler: Ruster



Infected steel-type pokemon, rusted to the point they can barely move, and usually found as idle statues. Even more resilient and resistant to damage than the study variant (rock-type).





Spoiler: quicksand



Infected ground-type pokemon, similar to the "sunken" variant, but they can burrow themselves underground (not on concrete though). If they manage to grab their victim, they will try to violently and brutally bury their victim alive. Their hiding spot can be seen like a sink hole.





Spoiler: frost biter



Infected ice-type pokemon, with freezing cold bites, and are also extremely cold to touch. One way to know their presence is the freezing temperature in the vicinity.





Spoiler: overgrown



Infected grass-type pokemon, completely overtaken by the corrupted plant life, able to regrow any lost limb, even the head. The only way to take them out is to burn them to a crisp or freeze them before smashing them to pieces.





Spoiler: thinker



Infected psychic-type pokemon, still retaining their psychic powers to trick, deceive and lure their victims in. Infamous for their illusion and hallucination powers that target the senses of their preys.




(*) WARNING (*)


Spoiler: Tyrant



By far the most dangerous variant of zombie, either an infected dragon-type pokemon, or an infected dragon/dinosaur. You probably wouldn't even live long enough to be infected if you're unlucky enough to run into one of these.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 10, 2022)

*Flamer*

A variant of zombie that comes from the infected fire type Pokémon, or a Fur that's been set aflame. They're as weak as a shambler, but their added fire element makes them slightly more dangerous.
- Pokémon variant: yes (fire type)
- Fur variant: yes (set aflame)

*Air Stalker*

A variant of zombie that comes from the infected flying type Pokémon, or an Avian Fur. They stalk the skies, flying down to attack their prey. They prefer to scavenge, however.
- Pokémon variant: yes (flying type)
- Fur variant: yes (avian based)

*Frost Biter*

A variant of zombie that comes from the infected ice type Pokémon, with freezing cold bites, hence the name. They are also extremely cold to touch.
- Pokémon variant: yes (ice type)
- Fur variant: none

*Shell*

A variant of zombie that comes from the infected bug type Pokémon, or an insect Fur. The only thing remaining of them is their exoskeleton shell, making them harmless, but also quite the sad sight.
- Pokémon variant: yes (bug type)
- Fur variant: yes (insect based)

*Runner*

A variant of zombie that is quite skittish, and sporting nasty purple blisters. They tend to only come out during the night to scavenge the corpses.
- Pokémon variant: yes
- Fur variant: yes

*Overgrown*

A variant of zombie that comes from the infected grass type Pokémon. They're bodies have been completely overtaken by plant life, that can regrow any lost limb, even the head. The only way to take them out is to burn them to a crisp or freeze them before smashing it to pieces.
- Pokémon variant: yes
- Fur variant: none

*Thinker*

A variant of zombie that comes from the infected psychic type Pokémon. They still contain the ability to use their psychic powers and are able to plan ways to set traps for the survivors. There are rumours of some being able to communicate, but those are simply just rumours, right?
- Pokémon variant: yes (psychic types)
- Fur variant: none

*Tyrant*

A variant of zombie that comes from the infected dragon type Pokémon, or a Dragon Fur. They are among the most powerful of the infected, being able to fly, breathe fire, and smash through walls. Their scales also protect them from most damage.
- Pokémon variant: yes (dragon types)
- Fur variant: yes (Dragon based)


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 10, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> BOTH pokemon and fur :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Shambler
> ...


Thanks! You did great!

Also, yes it's meant to be Sturdy.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 10, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Thanks! You did great!
> 
> Also, yes it's meant to be Sturdy.





Amepix said:


> *Flamer*
> 
> A variant of zombie that comes from the infected fire type Pokémon, or a Fur that's been set aflame. They're as weak as a shambler, but their added fire element makes them slightly more dangerous.
> - Pokémon variant: yes (fire type)
> ...


I updated the list with your new ones, and added some extra info on them in order for the players to know how to deal with them
especially since the outbreak has been 3 years now, so I'm pretty sure we all gotta know what's up at this point, yeah ?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 10, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> I updated the list with your new ones, and added some extra info on them in order for the players to know how to deal with them
> especially since the outbreak has been 3 years now, so I'm pretty sure we all gotta know what's up at this point, yeah ?


Thank you. I'm sure I'll make more at some point, seeing as we have only one Fur only zombie. My brain is just out of idea's at the moment. I'll be sure to update the board when I finish designing the new list, as it's best to have an idea in mind first.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 10, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Thank you. I'm sure I'll make more at some point, seeing as we have only one Fur only zombie. My brain is just out of idea's at the moment. I'll be sure to update the board when I finish designing the new list, as it's best to have an idea in mind first.


I think we can think of something as we progress the rp, yeah ?
We can make it like, the survivors discover new variants along the way, something like that
Cuz right now, we have a looooooong list of zombie variants but the actual rp has not even got there yet, we only saw probably a bunch of shamblers and a brawn, that's all
I'd say, better to keep going now, and we'll think of something as we go


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 10, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> I think we can think of something as we progress the rp, yeah ?
> We can make it like, the survivors discover new variants along the way, something like that
> Cuz right now, we have a looooooong list of zombie variants but the actual rp has not even got there yet, we only saw probably a bunch of shamblers and a brawn, that's all
> I'd say, better to keep going now, and we'll think of something as we go


Yes, that's true. I did make a lot, huh?

As of right now, I like this new information board on designing, as it'll have known locations, safe zones, destroyed safe zones, any dark zone we discover, and everything like that. I'm sure it'll be a lot more informing when its done.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 10, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Yes, that's true. I did make a lot, huh?
> 
> As of right now, I like this new information board on designing, as it'll have known locations, safe zones, destroyed safe zones, any dark zone we discover, and everything like that. I'm sure it'll be a lot more informing when its done.


alright, I'll wait for your turn in the rp then
it's near weekend and I'm all set for some left 4 dead, pokefur edition here, heh


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 10, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> alright, I'll wait for your turn in the rp then
> it's near weekend and I'm all set for some left 4 dead, pokefur edition here, heh


Heh. Well, I'm up for some Dying Light. Playing it as I design the information board, because why not?


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 10, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Heh. Well, I'm up for some Dying Light. Playing it as I design the information board, because why not?


Just try not to get *too* focused on the information board and forget that it's your turn in the rp, alright ? Heh
It's a good idea that you wanna be well-prepared, but it's another thing if it takes you too long to prepare, while the others are just waiting


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 10, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Just try not to get *too* focused on the information board and forget that it's your turn in the rp, alright ? Heh
> It's a good idea that you wanna be well-prepared, but it's another thing if it takes you too long to prepare, while the others are just waiting


Yes, yes. I know. I'm really focused on making the new information board look good, and I can be a perfectionist at times.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 10, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> BOTH pokemon and fur :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Shambler
> ...


Okay! All these have been added!


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 10, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Okay! All these have been added!


Oh wow, you actually added all of them in ?
I'm flattered, heh


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 10, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Oh wow, you actually added all of them in ?
> I'm flattered, heh


Of course! You must have worked hard to turn my long descriptions into shorter ones, right?

Btw, now I'm gonna work on the world section and make it better with my newfound techniques I have thanks to you


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 10, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Of course! You must have worked hard to turn my long descriptions into shorter ones, right?


Oh, not that much, I had my pc and it was a lot faster than doing on phone, heh



Amepix said:


> Btw, now I'm gonna work on the world section and make it better with my newfound techniques I have thanks to you


Sure, have fun heh ; I'll get to the posts


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 10, 2022)

Another update on the information board. It's done! I'm sure it's much more appealing now, and a bit more organized. That was some hard work.

Now, time to continue the role play.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 10, 2022)

This looks pretty neat


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 10, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> This looks pretty neat


Are you perhaps interested in joining?


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 10, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Are you perhaps interested in joining?


Yeah, I think so. Just need to pick out a character fitting to join with


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 10, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Yeah, I think so. Just need to pick out a character fitting to join with


sure thing! Btw, you're allowed to make you're own dividing story line. Just make sure you pay attention to what time it currently is. It'd be a bit strange for your story to be happening during the day, while another is happening at night.

also be sure to read the information board, as there are some important tidbits of information there.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 10, 2022)

Oki, will do


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 10, 2022)

All read up! I'll enter when I get of work. I'll write up a description of the character I'll be using, Dr. Ladislaus Nim, also


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 10, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> All read up! I'll enter when I get of work. I'll write up a description of the character I'll be using, Dr. Ladislaus Nim, also


Got it fellow survivor of the apocalypse! I hope you enjoy the characters, emotions, eventual action, and overall adventure


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 10, 2022)

I remember what mauville looks like fron playing pokemon, how damaged is it now?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 10, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> I remember what mauville looks like fron playing pokemon, how damaged is it now?


Well, three years have passed, so a little run down. Looted stores, broken windows, old blood stains staining the floors of the once clean mall city. Things like that.

I recently thought of making Mauville be where mine and PC Master Race's characters were because of how many shops there was


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 10, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Well, three years have passed, so a little run down. Looted stores, broken windows, old blood stains staining the floors of the once clean mall city. Things like that.
> 
> I recently thought of making Mauville be where mine and PC Master Race's characters were because of how many shops there was


Oki, I'll meet you guys there then, unless you want to meet me on an excursion. Nim's going to be moving on from an old camp


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 10, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Oki, I'll meet you guys there then, unless you want to meet me on an excursion. Nim's going to be moving on from an old camp


That's a great idea! My character Rocky and PC Master Race's Jin were just discussing using the young pups good sense of hearing and smell to find survivors. I'm sure we can work this into the rp at this current time, though that depends if PC Master Race is online at the moment, otherwise you'd have to wait a bit, as it is evening currently, and going out at night isn't the greatest idea due to the Shadow Hunters.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 10, 2022)

Amepix said:


> though that depends if PC Master Race is online at the moment


I'm up, let's do this, heh


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 10, 2022)

Amepix said:


> PC Master Race's Jin





Amepix said:


> if PC Master Race is online


and you can just call me PC hehe


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 10, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> and you can just call me PC hehe


You know, that'd be easier.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 10, 2022)

Oh, by the way! If any of you have any idea's, you're free to mention them here! Got an idea for a new zombie type? Go ahead! Perhaps a recommendation for a location or safe zone? Those are accepted too! Give me you're idea's!


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 10, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Oh, by the way! If any of you have any idea's, you're free to mention them here! Got an idea for a new zombie type? Go ahead! Perhaps a recommendation for a location or safe zone? Those are accepted too! Give me you're idea's!


I'm thinking : what if the cold element can be used to slow down the infection, fire to burn it from within, and lightning to help the victim keep their physical energy needed to fight back the infection as well (as in, more resistant to the infection) ?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 10, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> I'm thinking : what if the cold element can be used to slow down the infection, fire to burn it from within, and lightning to help the victim keep their physical energy needed to fight back the infection as well (as in, more resistant to the infection) ?


Those could work, though I'm not sure that fire would do much considering the Flamers. Lighting would definitely give someone infected a bit of pep in their step, but it won't be permanent due to the coma. And the cold would probably turn the three hour infection time into a nine hour one.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 10, 2022)

Grabbing a bite to eat and imma get typin


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 10, 2022)

My character:

Name: Dr. Ladislaus Nim
Age: Late thirties
Appearance: Wolfdog with predominantly brown and auburn fur. 6ft height, broad shouldered athletic build

A skilled chemist and survivalist with a narcissistic personality that has only grown worse since the infection began


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 10, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> My character:
> 
> Name: Dr. Ladislaus Nim
> Age: Late thirties
> ...


thank you for this character profile! Wonder what the first interaction will be like?


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 10, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Those could work, though I'm not sure that fire would do much considering the Flamers. Lighting would definitely give someone infected a bit of pep in their step, but it won't be permanent due to the coma. And the cold would probably turn the three hour infection time into a nine hour one.


I mean that's only during the time limit of 3 hours (or 9 if frost is applied) ; using fire could help to reduce the severity of the infection, and using lightning could help improving the victim's resistance
But once fully infected, it's obviously not gonna work anymore


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 10, 2022)

Done!


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 10, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> I mean that's only during the time limit of 3 hours (or 9 if frost is applied) ; using fire could help to reduce the severity of the infection, and using lightning could help improving the victim's resistance
> But once fully infected, it's obviously not gonna work anymore


Hmm... Perhaps finding a way to combine all three of these elements safely could create somewhat of a suppressant? Like, _oh you can use to not turn into a zombie, but you'll need to take it again every 48 hours_, or something like that?


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 10, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Hmm... Perhaps finding a way to combine all three of these elements safely could create somewhat of a suppressant? Like, _oh you can use to not turn into a zombie, but you'll need to take it again every 48 hours_, or something like that?


That could work ; something regulated to keep the infection at bay, and maybe even slowly reverse it, slow and steady


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 10, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> That could work ; something regulated to keep the infection at bay, and maybe even slowly reverse it, slow and steady


slow and steady does win the race after all


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 10, 2022)

Amepix said:


> slow and steady does win the race after all


That's what we did in the eldritch rp too ; fire to burn the infection off, frost to heal the damaged tissues, and lightning to help prevent the victim from losing too much energy/stamina and fall unconscious (and essentially keeping their organs still working)

So yeah, if that works, we can go with that


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> That's what we did in the eldritch rp too ; fire to burn the infection off, frost to heal the damaged tissues, and lightning to help prevent the victim from losing too much energy/stamina and fall unconscious (and essentially keeping their organs still working)
> 
> So yeah, if that works, we can go with that


Let's just try to remember that'll only work on the recently  infected, like the rapids, as someone who's been a zombie for three years is probably long gone at this point.

Also, we can either discover this during the rp, or it's already known. Though with the current state of the world, I'd think this isn't common knowledge, or even known yet


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 11, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Let's just try to remember that'll only work on the recently  infected, like the rapids, as someone who's been a zombie for three years is probably long gone at this point.
> 
> Also, we can either discover this during the rp, or it's already known. Though with the current state of the world, I'd think this isn't common knowledge, or even known yet


Yeah, we'll at least try to save the rapids ; for the rest, probably already lost causes

And sure, we can discover it in the rp, cuz... I mean, who else ever got the idea like that, anyway ? Pretty sure I came up with it first


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

I should have done this awhile ago, but silly me!

Rocky is a male Rockruff who is at least three years old. He loves to spend his time playing or running around, and can have quite the appetite. He is terrified of loud noises, making thunderstorms another fear of his. He always listens to the rules that have been set, because that's what he's been thought by his brother, Crescent.


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 11, 2022)

Amepix said:


> I should have done this awhile ago, but silly me!
> 
> Rocky is a male Rockruff who is at least three years old. He loves to spend his time playing or running around, and can have quite the appetite. He is terrified of loud noises, making thunderstorms another fear of his. He always listens to the rules that have been set, because that's what he's been thought by his brother, Crescent.


He looks so lovely!


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

Vino The Strange-One said:


> He looks so lovely!


hello strange one. What brings you here?


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 11, 2022)

Amepix said:


> hello strange one. What brings you here?


Watching your RP and this OOC thread. :^


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

Vino The Strange-One said:


> Watching your RP and this OOC thread. :^


I see! Hope you enjoy it unfold!


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 11, 2022)

Amepix said:


> I see! Hope you enjoy it unfold!


Trust me, It is very exciting too see how the world and story unfolds.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 11, 2022)

Tossing my guy Jin in here too, for refs too, just in case



Spoiler: Boar form

















Spoiler: Elephant form

















Spoiler: ORCA-SHARK FORM










He is a shapeshifter (with the 3 forms above) and a blacksmith, with power of controlling fire, lava and magma to make, maintain and repair weapons


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

I just woke up a few minutes ago, ate, and now I'm ready to let us continue this adventure of ours!


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 11, 2022)

Amepix said:


> I just woke up a few minutes ago, ate, and now I'm ready to let us continue this adventure of ours!


Got yourself a power breakfast and an extra protein bar to start the day, eh ?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Got yourself a power breakfast and an extra protein bar to start the day, eh ?


A sandwich and some water... Still tired but damn do I wanna continue the rp!


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 11, 2022)

I'm here too. Dying with a headache lmao


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> I'm here too. Dying with a headache lmao


We have dedication I see


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 11, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> I'm here too. Dying with a headache lmao


@Amepix I think the husky got bitten and is infected

*grab a gun* it was nice knowing you, husky


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> @Amepix I think the husky got bitten and is infected
> 
> *grab a gun* it was nice knowing you, husky


Well. How unfortunate.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

Wait a minute. Don't we have a suppressant because we talked about it earlier? Why don't we give Happy Husky that?


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 11, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Wait a minute. Don't we have a suppressant because we talked about it earlier? Why don't we give Happy Husky that?


... Eeeeeeeeeh nah too much work (lol)


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> ... Eeeeeeeeeh nah too much work (lol)


Understandable. Have a nice day.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


>


what are you so worried about? You can revive with infinite lives here


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 11, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


>


Aw don't be sad dude
Here, have some snickers


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

We handled that differently. I told him he was immortal, you gave him a snickers.

Wait, is Happy Husky a him or a her?

Edit: Their profile says he's a guy, so I'm glad I didn't screw up with the gender. I do that a lot.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 11, 2022)

Amepix said:


> We handled that differently. I told him he was immortal, you gave him a snickers.


Snickers are better than elemental suppressant against zombie infection, I can confirm


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Snickers are better than elemental suppressant against zombie infection, I can confirm


I do love me a snickers. You're right, that is better


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

Holy shoot! We have more than double the replies than the rp! At least, we do right now as I'm commenting this.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 11, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Holy shoot! We have more than double the replies than the rp! At least, we do right now as I'm commenting this.


Well we need time to keep the posts the best of what we can bring out, while in here it's just chat and silly nonsenses lol


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Well we need time to keep the posts the best of what we can bring out, while in here it's just chat and silly nonsenses lol


True. Sometimes we're chatting about the rp and things we could add. Or just other nonsense


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

As I think of what Rocky's response will be in the rp, let's talk about or just show some of the songs we like to listen to. Since Pokémon Necro is zombie themed, I've been listening to a few zombie songs to get me in the right mood I suppose. Here's one of them


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

Okay, I got another thing done. I figured we'd need an idea on what the zombies eyes looked like, and as I was experiencing writer's block, this was a good way to begin to clear my head. Here are the stages of the eyes during the infection of the Necro Virus:


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

My god! The writer's block is finally gone! So sorry for making you all wait so long...


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 11, 2022)

Amepix said:


> As I think of what Rocky's response will be in the rp, let's talk about or just show some of the songs we like to listen to. Since Pokémon Necro is zombie themed, I've been listening to a few zombie songs to get me in the right mood I suppose. Here's one of them


And the 'written message' in my post is lyrics of the song "you will be okay" in helluva boss


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> And the 'written message' in my post is lyrics of the song "you will be okay" in helluva boss


Oh, I love that one! Such a great song and show!


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 11, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Oh, I love that one! Such a great song and show!


Glad you like it ! Cuz it's my favorite for another reason, as an (online) father of the kids featured in the rp there


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Glad you like it ! Cuz it's my favorite for another reason, as an (online) father of the kids featured in the rp there


Another good reason to love it


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 11, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Another good reason to love it


I just prefer soothing, gentle and calm songs in general ; plus, there's just not enough lullaby-like songs about parents and their children like that (or I don't find them yet)
Only another one I can think of is "you will be in my heart" from tarzan




But that's all I could find


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> I just prefer soothing, gentle and calm songs in general ; plus, there's just not enough lullaby-like songs about parents and their children like that (or I don't find them yet)
> Only another one I can think of is "you will be in my heart" from tarzan
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good one


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

I tend to like all forms of song. I'm not particularly picky about it. What I tend to listen to at the moment depends on what I'm doing? Am I trying to fall asleep? Something quiet and clam. Playing a game about zombies? Something to do with zombies, like video game fan music. Feeling relaxed? Probably some Pokémon game music, for some reason that's my go too.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 11, 2022)

Same here, listen to all kinds of music


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 11, 2022)

I can get into the most intense boss fight ever while listening to "you will be okay", imagining that I can get back to my little ones after all is dealt with


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> I can get into the most intense boss fight ever while listening to "you will be okay", imagining that I can get back to my little ones after all is dealt with


That has to be the most wholesome motivation I've ever heard


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 11, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Oh, I love that one! Such a great song and show!






I found this cover, it's beautiful


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> I found this cover, it's beautiful


This made me sad! Noooooooooopoo, poor cat!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

Oh no! Jin and his family are running out of food? Oh my god, I feel a plot device coming on!


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 11, 2022)

Gonna be cool to do something with Nim again. Made him a few years ago for a dnd style zombie apocalypse campaign my friend ran


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 11, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Oh no! Jin and his family are running out of food? Oh my god, I feel a plot device coming on!


Meanwhile, I'm starting to feel like the rp was set up by you, but I take the lead with your char rockruff just tagging along


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 11, 2022)

He was an Austrian scientist who worked for the company who created the virus. Ended up getting super op because of a combo of being a chemist and getting a skill that made it so he didn't have to roll to start fires

My friend really regretted letting me get that lmao


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 11, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> He was an Austrian scientist who worked for the company who created the virus. Ended up getting super op because of a combo of being a chemist and getting a skill that made it so he didn't have to roll to start fires
> 
> My friend really regretted letting me get that lmao


Mistakes were made and regrets are eternal lol


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Meanwhile, I'm starting to feel like the rp was set up by you, but I take the lead with your char rockruff just tagging along


Sorry, this is my first role play I made myself. I'm able to set up lore and get some idea's, but can have trouble writing things. Right now, I'm just having Rocky along for the ride atm, as he's still a child, and will learn from the world around him to become more independent.

In fact, he might leave to go on his own personal journey at some point in the future.

Sorry if you feel that way. I'm more of an idea's man, you see. But I'll try my best to help drive the plot in the future.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 11, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Sorry, this is my first role play I made myself. I'm able to set up lore and get some idea's, but can have trouble writing things. Right now, I'm just having Rocky along for the ride atm, as he's still a child, and will learn from the world around him to become more independent.
> 
> In fact, he might leave to go on his own personal journey at some point in the future.
> 
> Sorry if you feel that way. I'm more of an idea's man, you see. But I'll try my best to help drive the plot in the future.


Oh no, I'm totally fine with taking the lead ; I'm just saying, I'll... try not to take too much of the lead, since it's still your rp after all

I'm more for ideas, too, but I'll try to help get this going, don't you worry


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Oh no, I'm totally fine with taking the lead ; I'm just saying, I'll... try not to take too much of the lead, since it's still your rp after all
> 
> I'm more for ideas, too, but I'll try to help get this going, don't you worry


Well, considering that Jin and the others are running low on food, Rocky perhaps suggests they head to the Poke Mart where he and his brother lived, as they had plenty of food and water.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 11, 2022)

I'll chill till y'all take an excursion out, or you want me to just meet you in the city?


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 11, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> I'll chill till y'all take an excursion out, or you want me to just meet you in the city?


I think we can meet in the city, when we head off, tomorrow morning in the rp


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> I'll chill till y'all take an excursion out, or you want me to just meet you in the city?


Hmm... Well, we might meet you while on the way to the Poke Mart when that plot device becomes active, as Rocky will either hear or smell you, as he's now paying attention to his surroundings more often


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> I think we can meet in the city, when we head off, tomorrow morning in the rp


We said the same thing, lol


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 11, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Well, considering that Jin and the others are running low on food, Rocky perhaps suggests they head to the Poke Mart where he and his brother lived, as they had plenty of food and water.


And, since it was attacked, and the two got separated, there could be a chance his brother is still there, but as a rapid
Then maybe Jin suggests that suppressant idea, to see if it works



Amepix said:


> We said the same thing, lol


High five hehe


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 11, 2022)

Oki, he'll show up in the morning then. I'll start posting when you roll over to the next day,


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

Trying the suppressant idea is good, but we'd also need a reason as to why they'd come to the conclusion of fire, ice, and electricity being able to suppress the virus. Or, perhaps it was a theory Jin had for awhile.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 11, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Trying the suppressant idea is good, but we'd also need a reason as to why they'd come to the conclusion of fire, ice, and electricity being able to suppress the virus. Or, perhaps it was a theory Jin had for awhile.


yeah I had that idea for a while now, long before getting on that eldritch rp too ; I was trying super hard to think how to use the cosmic elemental lights to heal injuries and such, lol

- fire to "cut" open the injuries without hurting the patient, and burn the infection (in game terms : clear off negative status effects)
- frost to stop blood loss and close the injuries similar to welding metals together (in game terms : directly restoring health and over time)
- lightning to give the patient a bit of energy boost so they're not too tired, and can recover quicker (in game terms : grant resistance to negative status effects)


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> yeah I had that idea for a while now, long before getting on that eldritch rp too ; I was trying super hard to think how to use the cosmic elemental lights to heal injuries and such, lol
> 
> - fire to "cut" open the injuries without hurting the patient, and burn the infection (in game terms : clear off negative status effects)
> - frost to stop blood loss and close the injuries similar to welding metals together (in game terms : directly restoring health and over time)
> - lightning to give the patient a bit of energy boost so they're not too tired, and can recover quicker (in game terms : grant resistance to negative status effects)


Technically fire would be far more effective than frost for stopping blood loss and closing wounds.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 11, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Technically fire would be far more effective than frost for stopping blood loss and closing wounds.


really ? how so ?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

Alright. With that measure taken care of, I think I should mention something else about these zombies.

Now, the infected who've been infected longer than most tend to wonder away from an area upon there being no possible hosts for the virus, but some may just stick around. So I don't think there'll be that many Shambler's at the Poke Mart. But Rapids, however, since they still retain some of their conscience, would be hanging around areas that meant something to them. So Crescent will still be in the Poke Mart, perhaps wondering upstairs as that's were Rocky would play, and Rocky meant a lot to him.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> really ? how so ?


As for this:

Burning the blood vessels seals the vessels that are bleeding. Which decreases or stops the bleeding.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> really ? how so ?


Cauterization is extremely effective for stopping blood loss and closing wounds. Cold helps with bruising and inflammation, but if you try to freeze a wound closed you'll not only have a weak seal that will quickly fail as the body reheats it, but you will also cause severe tissue damage to the frozen area


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 11, 2022)

Amepix said:


> As for this:
> 
> Burning the blood vessels seals the vessels that are bleeding. Which decreases or stops the bleeding.





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Cauterization is extremely effective for stopping blood loss and closing wounds. Cold helps with bruising and inflammation, but if you try to freeze a wound closed you'll not only have a weak seal that will quickly fail as the body reheats it, but you will also cause severe tissue damage to the frozen area


Oh yeah, I heard about cauterization
Though, isn't that extremely painful ? Literally burning the open wound there, like yikes


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Oh yeah, I heard about cauterization
> Though, isn't that extremely painful ? Literally burning the open wound there, like yikes


it's either that or bleeding to death


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 11, 2022)

Amepix said:


> it's either that or bleeding to death


Fair point then (yikes)


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Oh yeah, I heard about cauterization
> Though, isn't that extremely painful ? Literally burning the open wound there, like yikes


Yeah, it is. But it works, and is faster and cheaper than stitching. It's not like freezing would hurt much less,  you're giving them frostbite


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 11, 2022)

Honestly, not meaning to pick apart your thing, but electricity wouldn't help either. Your body doesn't run on electricity, applying current to a living body would either do nothing or be harmful


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Fair point then (yikes)


Yeah. It's awful, but you gotta do what you gotta do sometimes.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 11, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Honestly, not meaning to pick apart your thing, but electricity wouldn't help either. Your body doesn't run on electricity, applying current to a living body would either do nothing or be harmful





Amepix said:


> Yeah. It's awful, but you gotta do what you gotta do sometimes.


Do you think combined element to suppress infection is still plausible, or nah ?
Just asking, really ; if you got any idea for healing and stuffs, lemme know


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

We can ignore the contradictory information for the rp. Who cares, we got fire breathing zombie dragons and dinosaurs, who cares about something that doesn't make sense?


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 11, 2022)

One thing I can say is swap the cutting part from fire to ice ig. You can cut with a shard of ice just fine, depending on your control you could make a scalpel. While fire would cauterize as you cut


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 11, 2022)

Idk how you could stop infection with these elements in a realistic sense tho


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Idk how you could stop infection with these elements in a realistic sense tho


We have indivisible night zombies, we can let some things slide


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

Now, as for the suppressant. Let's set a time limit for when it'd need to be administered again. Perhaps a day or two, a week maybe?


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 11, 2022)

Amepix said:


> We have indivisible night zombies, we can let some things slide


Sorry, I go overboard sometimes when I start talking science. I've been doing some hard science Sci fi writing lately and go into that mindset


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Sorry, I go overboard sometimes when I start talking science. I've been doing some hard science Sci fi writing lately and go into that mindset


kinda like how I play a zombie video game one day then watch the Pokémon anime then go: What if there were zombie Pokemon? And here we are


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 11, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Idk how you could stop infection with these elements in a realistic sense tho


I use them to undo the infection on victims that got mutated into eldritch horrors and bring them back just fine, so science be damn lol


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 11, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> One thing I can say is swap the cutting part from fire to ice ig. You can cut with a shard of ice just fine, depending on your control you could make a scalpel. While fire would cauterize as you cut


well it's frost, not ice ; none of the elements I mentioned there were physical, they're just more so concentrated laser-like beams (sunlight, moonlight and starlight), so yeah


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

Alright. I think I've come up with the timing for the suppressant. Not sure how I didn't think of it earlier, but I got it now. Three days is the time limit before they'll begin to become a Rapid again. The reasoning, it takes three hours for the virus to begin affecting the host, or spreading originally, so that's how I came to the conclusion.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 11, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Alright. I think I've come up with the timing for the suppressant. Not sure how I didn't think of it earlier, but I got it now. Three days is the time limit before they'll begin to become a Rapid again. The reasoning, it takes three hours for the virus to begin affecting the host, or spreading originally, so that's how I came to the conclusion.


It all goes down to number 3 again lol
- 3 elements
- 3 in the workshop name (I'll explain later)
- 3 years since the outbreak started
- 3 hours for the virus to start the infection
- 3 days before having to take the suppressant again
Amazing


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> It all goes down to number 3 again lol
> - 3 elements
> - 3 in the workshop name (I'll explain later)
> - 3 years since the outbreak started
> ...


Damn, my brain must like the number three


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 11, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Damn, my brain must like the number three


You're not the only one, I have a lot of number 3 in how I built up the lore for my guy Jin too

- He used to have 3 cosmic light-based elements : fire (sunlight, plasma, magma and lava), frost (moonlight, stellar wind) and lightning (starlight, nebula clouds and aurora waves)
- Now he has only fire, but still in 3 types : magma stones (solid), lava (liquid) and flame (gaseous)
- He can shapeshift between 3 forms : elephant (more a tank and can hit really hard), boar (can move and attack much faster) and shark-orca (mainly power-focused)
- His weapons are made of 3 materials : iron (raw damage), silver (effective against undead) and white gold (effective against big bad ones, like demons, gods, angels, etc => this is the number 3 in his workshop name


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> You're not the only one, I have a lot of number 3 in how I built up the lore for my guy Jin too
> 
> - He used to have 3 cosmic light-based elements : fire (sunlight, plasma, magma and lava), frost (moonlight, stellar wind) and lightning (starlight, nebula clouds and aurora waves)
> - Now he has only fire, but still in 3 types : magma stones (solid), lava (liquid) and flame (gaseous)
> ...


New idea! Three is our inside joke for the rp


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 11, 2022)

Amepix said:


> New idea! Three is our inside joke for the rp


I should tell you, in vietnamese (southern region), the word "dad" is exactly the same as "three" lol


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> I should tell you, in vietnamese (southern region), the word "dad" is exactly the same as "three" lol


Three, such a silly word.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 11, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Three, such a silly word.


It's "ba", but yeah it goes for both 'dad' and the number three
Dunno why, but I don't mind either


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 12, 2022)

So, since I'm back. I was wondering how I could add something to the rp story so far, but considering Rocky is asleep, I couldn't at the moment. So, unless we're just gonna skip to the next day, which I'm okay with, but if anyone else wants to do something at the moment, I'm okay with that. Continues your storylines if you want to. I'll be thinking about how Rocky will act during the excursion to the Poke Mart.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 12, 2022)

Amepix said:


> So, since I'm back. I was wondering how I could add something to the rp story so far, but considering Rocky is asleep, I couldn't at the moment. So, unless we're just gonna skip to the next day, which I'm okay with, but if anyone else wants to do something at the moment, I'm okay with that. Continues your storylines if you want to. I'll be thinking about how Rocky will act during the excursion to the Poke Mart.


you could still make other events without Rocky, such as maybe a shambler wandering near the workshop, or the power is out and they need to check on the generator, which shows that it's out of fuel, etc
maybe something to force Rocky to wake up


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 12, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> you could still make other events without Rocky, such as maybe a shambler wandering near the workshop, or the power is out and they need to check on the generator, which shows that it's out of fuel, etc
> maybe something to force Rocky to wake up


That's a good idea. How do I keep forgetting that I can cause events? Well, now to think of an event. Nothing to different considering its still early into the rp. And it's also the first event.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 12, 2022)

If you're not sure how to progress, just let me know ; I've been there myself, my rp in this forum completely down to a halt because I could not work at all with posts that were just too short (and a lot of times, made no sense either), and it was just straight-up awful, I had to call it quit


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 12, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> If you're not sure how to progress, just let me know ; I've been there myself, my rp in this forum completely down to a halt because I could not work at all with posts that were just too short (and a lot of times, made no sense either), and it was just straight-up awful, I had to call it quit


Well, I'm currently busy making an art request at the moment. But I do have an idea on what the event will be. I also have some family over, so I might not be as active today.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 12, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Well, I'm currently busy making an art request at the moment. But I do have an idea on what the event will be. I also have some family over, so I might not be as active today.


It's cool, take your time


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 12, 2022)

OwO snow
Nim's strongest weather type, he had to survive through a Siberian winter in the original game I used him for


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 12, 2022)

Okay, so my family is saying til Monday, so that's how long my mostly inactivity will be. Just figured that's important information


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 13, 2022)

How much of the city are we considering indoors? I see PC's mentioning going outdoors, so are we expanding the total outdoor area of the city? From what I remember Mauville is all indoors like a mall, except for the central plaza


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 13, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> How much of the city are we considering indoors? I see PC's mentioning going outdoors, so are we expanding the total outdoor area of the city? From what I remember Mauville is all indoors like a mall, except for the central plaza


Well, my excuse is that the Windows are all broken. Making it more like an outdoors than an indoors. The central plaza is still a thing, but dangerous because of it being the centre of the city. Best not to go to the centre of the chaos.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 13, 2022)

Oki


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 13, 2022)

Wait so where are you guys rn? The wolf's flying so not indoors?


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 13, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Well, my excuse is that the Windows are all broken. Making it more like an outdoors than an indoors. The central plaza is still a thing, but dangerous because of it being the centre of the city. Best not to go to the centre of the chaos.





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Wait so where are you guys rn? The wolf's flying so not indoors?


This whole time I completely forgot that it's a massive mall ; I thought we're going outdoors, like ACTUAL outdoors
I didn't even know about it until I see the updated info of the area, I thought it's just like a city or something
Then Ame mentioned snow, so I thought it has to be outdoors


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 13, 2022)

Ah oki


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 13, 2022)

Inconsistently, Inconsistently. I'll fix it simply, Francesca just outside, as almost the entire city was covered in glass. And the first floor was quite large, and the roof was high enough for any noise from the upstairs apartments to be completely non-existent. Hopefully this'll fix it!


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 13, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Inconsistently, Inconsistently. I'll fix it simply, Francesca just outside, as almost the entire city was covered in glass. And the first floor was quite large, and the roof was high enough for any noise from the upstairs apartments to be completely non-existent. Hopefully this'll fix it!


So a big city, *WITHIN* a massive mall, with glasses around ?
It'd have to be pretty big then, for large ones like Jin and possibly all those heavy-hitting zombies to be around
Sure, I can go with that


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 13, 2022)

Art of Mauville as it appears in the games. Lore implies it to be much bigger tho. Cities in Pokemon games are just always downscaled


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 13, 2022)

Yeah, Mauville is pretty massive. As for other locations. It'll depend on whether or not we go somewhere else. I know that Rocky will leave for a character arch and explore for a long time, so that's one way to expand our horizons.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 13, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Yeah, Mauville is pretty massive. As for other locations. It'll depend on whether or not we go somewhere else. I know that Rocky will leave for a character arch and explore for a long time, so that's one way to expand our horizons.


Can add Nim's old community camp to you PoI list if you want


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 13, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Can add Nim's old community camp to you PoI list if you want


That's a good idea. Add any important information about it you feel should be in the description.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 13, 2022)

Amepix said:


> I know that Rocky will leave for a character arch and explore for a long time


spoiler : he returns as an evolved lycanroc, hehe


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 13, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> spoiler : he returns as an evolved lycanroc, hehe


You're seen through my plan!


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 13, 2022)

Amepix said:


> You're seen through my plan!


gotta grind exp, y'know
just not in a very kid-friendly setting, lol


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 13, 2022)

Amepix said:


> That's a good idea. Add any important information about it you feel should be in the description.


It's a group of three old trailers in the woods next to a waterfall. Fencing and wooden spikes have been set up around the perimeter to make it difficult for zombies to get in, and a few tents and shelters have also been built


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 13, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> It's a group of three old trailers in the woods next to a waterfall. Fencing and wooden spikes have been set up around the perimeter to make it difficult for zombies to get in, and a few tents and shelters have also been built


Roger that! And now for Nim to meet the crew! While I update the info board!


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 13, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Roger that! And now for Nim to meet the crew! While I update the info board!


I would suggest removing the weapons and physical combat, cuz anything goes, and even improvising things too, as long as it's reasonable, right ? so in that case you don't need to be specific with the list
Hell, Jin has a freaking light-saber and full set of laser-shooting guns, for crying out lout, lol


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 13, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> I would suggest removing the weapons and physical combat, cuz anything goes, and even improvising things too, as long as it's reasonable, right ? so in that case you don't need to be specific with the list
> Hell, Jin has a freaking light-saber and full set of laser-shooting guns, for crying out lout, lol


Oh, those were to just give some idea's. Perhaps I should add anything goes, these are just to give you idea's.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 13, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Oh, those were to just give some idea's. Perhaps I should add anything goes, these are just to give you idea's.


Yeah, anything goes, as long as it's not *too* magic-ish like some enchanted, blessed, cursed weapon by gods that can slash through reality or cut open the air into portals or whatever
Oh btw I finished Jin's sunlight-edge weapons, if you wanna take a looksie (as well as all of his firearms, too)


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 13, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Yeah, anything goes, as long as it's not *too* magic-ish like some enchanted, blessed, cursed weapon by gods that can slash through reality or cut open the air into portals or whatever
> Oh btw I finished Jin's sunlight-edge weapons, if you wanna take a looksie (as well as all of his firearms, too)


Okay, that's understandable.

And I've love to see the finished products!


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 13, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Okay, that's understandable.
> 
> And I've love to see the finished products!


Here ya go:


Spoiler: sunlight-edge weapons










































Spoiler: sunlight-laser firearms






















He's ready to solve practical problems
With a lot of guns
And if that don't work ?
He'd use more guns


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 13, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: sunlight-edge weapons
> ...


Guns do solve problems. Though sometimes it's best to not solve certain problems with them.
Also, great job! They look great!


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 13, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Guns do solve problems. Though sometimes it's best to not solve certain problems with them.
> Also, great job! They look great!


Thanks ! I'm really proud of them, especially the sunlight-edge ones
And, I'm aware


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 14, 2022)

Alright, @The_Happiest_Husky . I'm just making sure you know we're waiting for you. To continue the rp. If you need some help, I'll be glad to try and give you idea's.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 14, 2022)

Oh I thought you were doing something else. Is that supposed to be Nim in the shop?


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 14, 2022)

You took control so I assumed you had another character you were bringing in


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 14, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> You took control so I assumed you had another character you were bringing in


it was a chemical shop, and you said Nim was able to start fires with those. And also, we talked about finding Kim in the city. Sorry if it wasn't clear enough, _lol_


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 14, 2022)

I just did have a plan for where I was leading you with the footprints and some stuff along the way, but aight. Just please don't take control of Nim for me


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 14, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> I just did have a plan for where I was leading you with the footprints and some stuff along the way, but aight. Just please don't take control of Nim for me


No, no. I'm sorry if it felt like that. I just figured a chemical store would be the best place to meet him. Well, the past is behind us. Let's look to the future!

I guess I unintentionally took control of him for that. I apologise.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 14, 2022)

No worries


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 15, 2022)

I think I wanna take a bit of break for a while, kinda burned out and just generally tired ; sorry guys


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 15, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> I think I wanna take a bit of break for a while, kinda burned out and just generally tired ; sorry guys


That's alright. Take your time. Burn out isn't something you want.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 15, 2022)

Amepix said:


> That's alright. Take your time. Burn out isn't something you want.


In the meantime I'm building up lore of my sona, as well as the four kids ; wanna hear about 'em ?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 15, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> In the meantime I'm building up lore of my sona, as well as the four kids ; wanna hear about 'em ?


Yeah, why not? I'm quite interested.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 15, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Yeah, why not? I'm quite interested.


Well I don't really wanna give out everything in public yet, so...
You got discord ?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 15, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Well I don't really wanna give out everything in public yet, so...
> You got discord ?


That I do! I'm Amepix#7334, I figured I'd need one at some point, so I made it.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 15, 2022)

Amepix said:


> That I do! I'm Amepix#7334, I figured I'd need one at some point, so I made it.


Alrighty, I'm getting there


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 18, 2022)

I'm back
Sorry, had a lot of issues past few days, but I'm alright now


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 18, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> I'm back
> Sorry, had a lot of issues past few days, but I'm alright now


Glad to hear!


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 18, 2022)

Is it possible for me to change one of the chars ?
Just askin'


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 18, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Is it possible for me to change one of the chars ?
> Just askin'


Sure, may I ask why, though?


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 18, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Sure, may I ask why, though?


Very bad personal reasons


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 18, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Very bad personal reasons


Oh dear... Well, you're allowed to change the char if you want. Especially for a reason like that.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 18, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Oh dear... Well, you're allowed to change the char if you want. Especially for a reason like that.


Aye, I'll just change from Rin to Phantom then ; he's a wolf
So now the four kids are two big sisters and two younger brothers


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 18, 2022)

Roger that PC!


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 24, 2022)

Nim's been following you, he'll enter during this fight


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 24, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Nim's been following you, he'll enter during this fight


Good to know! I'm sure Jin would appreciate the help!


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 28, 2022)

Still doing this?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 28, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Still doing this?


Yes, I'm just really busy with all these art requests. And I'm trying to think of a way for the zombies to react


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 29, 2022)

hey guys... Imma join this if thats all right


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 29, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> hey guys... Imma join this if thats all right


welcome to the apocalypse Trixie!


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 29, 2022)

Amepix said:


> welcome to the apocalypse Trixie!


thanks


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 29, 2022)

Hey, @PC Master Race and @The_Happiest_Husky !

We've got a newcomer! Please welcome @TrixieFox when you can!


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 29, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Hey, @PC Master Race and @The_Happiest_Husky !
> 
> We've got a newcomer! Please welcome @TrixieFox when you can!





TrixieFox said:


> hey guys... Imma join this if thats all right


Welcome to the opposite of the kid-friendly pokemon world you've always known, hehe
Nah, just kidding, but really, this is not gonna be pretty, so... prepare yourself, pal


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 29, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Welcome to the opposite of the kid-friendly pokemon world you've always known, hehe
> Nah, just kidding, but really, this is not gonna be pretty, so... prepare yourself, pal


Jokes on you... Im always prepared XD


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 29, 2022)

Btw PC and Amepix you guys good to keep going here, I'm going to be playing Nim from just your perspectives until he joins the party after this fight


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 29, 2022)

Alright so, still the same number, and Galaxy and Francesca are still there
I'm just gonna change the other two, if I'm allowed ; they're originally Rin and Weston, but have only been present for a bit at the start of the rp so I hope this change won't affect much


Spoiler: Dantomus














Spoiler: Saphael











Francesca and Galaxy still stay, but they're also taurs


Spoiler: francesca













Spoiler: galaxy










Hero forge models only have horse body for taurs, otherwise Sapphael and Galaxy have paws, while Francesca have avian talons (Francesca also have two pairs of wings on her upper back and lower back)

Reason I do this is because I wanna go with the idea that it's a family of taurs, heh


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 29, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Alright so, still the same number, and Galaxy and Francesca are still there
> I'm just gonna change the other two, if I'm allowed ; they're originally Rin and Weston, but have only been present for a bit at the start of the rp so I hope this change won't affect much
> 
> 
> ...


sure thing! I'll try to keep the changes in mind


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 29, 2022)

Amepix said:


> sure thing! I'll try to keep the changes in mind


thanks, and I'll (try to) make sure this is the last time I make changes, heh
other than that, I'm good to go ; only thing from here on are more weapons to have in these trying times, and there're plenty of 'em to go around heh


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 1, 2022)

Things are getting spicy. At least, I think so.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 1, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Things are getting spicy. At least, I think so.


Very spicy, but not as spicy as hot sauce that fire-type pokemons can produce


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 1, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Very spicy, but not as spicy as hot sauce that fire-type pokemons can produce


A fire type making hot sauce? They can breathe fire! What would be hot to them?!


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 1, 2022)

Amepix said:


> A fire type making hot sauce? They can breathe fire! What would be hot to them?!


volcano hot ! earth core hot ! sun surface hot !
all types of hot


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 1, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> volcano hot ! earth core hot ! sun surface hot !
> all types of hot


My poor mouth!


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 1, 2022)

I finished modifying Nim's backstory for this setting 
I've also decided to tune down his personality some, as he won't have the chemistry with the other surviving scientists and security personnel that he did in his rpg of origin. Make him actually manageable as an ally.
Also, while he is the way he is, he still has potential for character development depending on how things go


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 1, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> I finished modifying Nim's backstory for this setting
> I've also decided to tune down his personality some, as he won't have the chemistry with the other surviving scientists and security personnel that he did in his rpg of origin. Make him actually manageable as an ally.
> Also, while he is the way he is, he still has potential for character development depending on how things go


Same with Rocky, he'll develop depending on the outcomes


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 2, 2022)

I forgot to read the whole thing... what is 'necro" used in the title for? It's not for... that, right? Like, that "necro"? Ohhh..


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 2, 2022)

idkthough120 said:


> I forgot to read the whole thing... what is 'necro" used in the title for? It's not for... that, right? Like, that "necro"? Ohhh..


Basically it's a zombie apocalypse, both normal furs and pokemons can be infected and turned into zombies


----------



## redhusky (Dec 2, 2022)

Oh, so this IS a thread about bringing things back from the dead! I thought it was "necro" as in reviving another thread. X3


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 5, 2022)

@Amepix I see in the info thread you are adding info bout Unovan legendaries and the infection starting in Unova. But we're in Hoenn? Just trying to figure it out


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 5, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> @Amepix I see in the info thread you are adding info bout Unovan legendaries and the infection starting in Unova. But we're in Hoenn? Just trying to figure it out


Those are the "bosses" I'm working on. We can go to the other regions, as it's possible. The Hoenn one's are still being worked on. In fact, I'm putting the regions in the info thread right now


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 5, 2022)

Okii


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 5, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Those are the "bosses" I'm working on. We can go to the other regions, as it's possible. The Hoenn one's are still being worked on. In fact, I'm putting the regions in the info thread right now





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Okii


At this point I'm getting a vibe of Metal Gear Rising mixed with Resident Evil, as if getting bitten by a zombie isn't already enough...

Yin : If you don't understand 'evolution', then we can't expect you to understand our cause...
Yang : ... But it don't matter ! Understand it or not, you'll die for it all the same !


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 5, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> At this point I'm getting a vibe of Metal Gear Rising mixed with Resident Evil, as if getting bitten by a zombie isn't already enough...
> 
> Yin : If you don't understand 'evolution', then we can't expect you to understand our cause...
> Yang : ... But it don't matter ! Understand it or not, you'll die for it all the same !


Is this a bad game combination? I see this as an absolute win


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 5, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Is this a bad game combination? I see this as an absolute win


I doubt we'd have to worry about getting bitten when dealing with those big bad "zombies", when they can probably just  sooo nope, nothing bad
It's yolo time hehe


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 5, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> I doubt we'd have to worry about getting bitten when dealing with those big bad "zombies", when they can probably just  sooo nope, nothing bad
> It's yolo time hehe


Being bit can happen, if you are careless enough to not take killing zombies seriously and act like you're immortal


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 5, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Being bit can happen, if you are careless enough to not take killing zombies seriously and act like you're immortal


I have a feeling that getting bitten is the least of the survivors' problem, when they're dealing with super zombies that have more than 10 ways to wreck you up


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 5, 2022)

Question... after reading the other thread... it only lists what attracts the zombies... not what kills them


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 5, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> I have a feeling that getting bitten is the least of the survivors' problem, when they're dealing with super zombies that have more than 10 ways to wreck you up


It has been a good three years for the virus to evolve


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 5, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Question... after reading the other thread... it only lists what attracts the zombies... not what kills them


That's simple. Guns. Bows. Weapons of any kind.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 5, 2022)

Amepix said:


> That's simple. Guns. Bows. Weapons of any kind.


Also Im going for the female version of Marvels Ronin (Kate Bishop) for my weapons if yall are good with that


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 5, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Also Im going for the female version of Marvels Ronin (Kate Bishop) for my weapons if yall are good with that


Yeah sure. Go ahead.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 6, 2022)

The entire Kanto Region has been fully completed!

So if we ever go there, we'll have an idea on what the settlements are like!

The information thread is really getting off the ground!


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 6, 2022)

So I think the information thread is mostly done. I just have too add the towns and their information with possibly some other areas later in the future. So yeah. It's finally almost done.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 7, 2022)

And now for some wonderful news my friends! At the beginning of all the Pokémon Necro threads is a link to the other one's!

This should be a little more convenient, shouldn't it?


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 11, 2022)

So, if i get this right, you guys are in the Hoenn region, pretty much in the middle of the map, right? I thinking about letting the characters of my book trespassing here. That would introduce an at this time swordman and a healer/macigian. I don't want to detroy the dynamic though, especially since my pokemon knowledge is quite limited.

@Amepix: I see a lot of reference art in this thread. Maybe that should go into the Information Thread as well, as it would be easier to find there?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 11, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> So, if i get this right, you guys are in the Hoenn region, pretty much in the middle of the map, right? I thinking about letting the characters of my book trespassing here. That would introduce an at this time swordman and a healer/macigian. I don't want to detroy the dynamic though, especially since my pokemon knowledge is quite limited.
> 
> @Amepix: I see a lot of reference art in this thread. Maybe that should go into the Information Thread as well, as it would be easier to find there?


Yeah, I'm working on that part. I wanna finish everything else first, like all the towns and such,  before we add our character info to the information thread


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 11, 2022)

Oh, and don't worry! You can use magic @FitzOblong , that's totally fine.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 11, 2022)

Amepix said:


> (Here ya are then: Shadow Hunters have become like a ninja in the night, silent but deadly for the most part if I remember correctly. They're also powerful and are like the first stage of infection, but worse. Light hurts them, like a vampire I suppose.)



So, in different words, that wouldn't have been a shadow hunter?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 11, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> So, in different words, that wouldn't have been a shadow hunter?


Meh. I can let things slide. Everyone makes little mistakes. And I think I might have changed a few things about them a forget to update it's information.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 11, 2022)

well, I mean, I tried to work with the given information. They didn't really saw him comming, he proved quite resilient... I wonder what an actual Shadow hunter attack would look like, then. But, ok, I just remove that hint.

Edit: You say ninja, I made his attack too unintelligent, right?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 11, 2022)

I based the Shadow Hunters on the Volatile from Dying Light, so I think this should be a good view on a attack


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 11, 2022)

Im still chilling in the super mart


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 11, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Im still chilling in the super mart


I wonder how long you'll be chilling there?


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 11, 2022)

Amepix said:


> I based the Shadow Hunters on the Volatile from Dying Light, so I think this should be a good view on a attack


Amepix,  I am really and honesty sorry to now start a discussion about something like that , but that is pretty much exactly the attack I have written (except if I made a mistake, since, english is secondary language). Keep in mind that we have "time streching" active during the fight scene.



Spoiler: What is time stretch literature? 



Stretch, in which events take more time to read about than they would to take place in reality (real time < narrative time). You are probably more familiar with this mode in film as slow motion, but it works the same in language-based narrative.



At this point in the story, the trio has some experience with fighting together.

Also:

he was fast, so could only be a rapid
the dragon couldn't hear it, and the rabbits only knew the general direction, but not the distance
Speyros glowing orbs are neither bright nor do they emit UV-light.
I mean, I haven't called it out in the text, so it free for interpretation what they really  came across. I will work for them to reach the nearest village  (with I forgot the name for, but it is west from the town the other sit in, at the end of the route 117)
Edit: Verdanturf Town, it should be


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 11, 2022)

I can't quote a message anymore for some reason, so btw @FitzOblong , the zombie apocalypse has been going on for three years. People seem to forget that sometimes, or I don't mention it enough.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 11, 2022)

I know. but my Characters are not native to this world. In fact, they just spawned into here through a portal, as they are canonically jumping through portals from world to world. This, at least for me, was a good entry point. Otherwise, this introduction, as well as their equipment, wouldn't make much sense.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 11, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> I know. but my Characters are not native to this world. In fact, they just spawned into here through a portal, as they are canonically jumping through portals from world to world. This, at least for me, was a good entry point. Otherwise, this introduction, as well as their equipment, wouldn't make much sense.


The best part about this is that it technically works in Pokemon canon


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 11, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> I know. but my Characters are not native to this world. In fact, they just spawned into here through a portal, as they are canonically jumping through portals from world to world. This, at least for me, was a good entry point. Otherwise, this introduction, as well as their equipment, wouldn't make much sense.


I can quote messages again. I wonder how they'll feel when they're told the zombies aren't undead? They're still alive and need their organs and such.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 11, 2022)

Well, we'll see as soon as they reach someone who knows stuff.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 11, 2022)

I do think it's at least a breather for most when headshots don't have to be the only option


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 11, 2022)

It is, Skulls are quite sturdy, as Herbert had to notice. It's good info though, since they are somewhere in the middle of nowhere, they will surely have chances to discover that by themself, even.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 11, 2022)

I just love this 
Linked to start at a certain weapon


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 13, 2022)

So, I've thought of something for the infected. An infected individual could remain a rapid forever if they have enough food and drinking water, meaning they wouldn't begin to lose fat and muscle


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

I had a similar idea some while back (not specifically for this RP, but in general). I still don’t quite understand in what condition l/state the infected are in this here, but maybe we could say that the infected are are not as “picky” in terms of the condition of the food as the uninfected, so they could optionally eat expired food that would be poisoness for the others. 

Just as an idea, since food will get quite rare after 3 years, and there will be plenty of expired stuff.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> I had a similar idea some while back (not specifically for this RP, but in general). I still don’t quite understand in what condition l/state the infected are in this here, but maybe we could say that the infected are are not as “picky” in terms of the condition of the food as the uninfected, so they could optionally eat expired food that would be poisoness for the others.
> 
> Just as an idea, since food will get quite rare after 3 years, and there will be plenty of expired stuff.


Remembering that more or less the infected are still alive and require food and water, otherwise they'll become a shambler. But that's just an explanation for some still existing after three years even if they weren't recently infected.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 14, 2022)

Don't wait on me, gonna be quiet till either morning or someone wakes Nim up


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 15, 2022)

I hope this runs for a long time, brings back good memories of playing the zombies rpg with my mates in Boy Scouts


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 15, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> I hope this runs for a long time, brings back good memories of playing the zombies rpg with my mates in Boy Scouts


I kinda want that too.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 15, 2022)

It's pretty much a "Walking Dead" situation, and how many seasons they put out by now? As long as we don't run out of ideas, this can go on...


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 15, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> It's pretty much a "Walking Dead" situation, and how many seasons they put out by now? As long as we don't run out of ideas, this can go on...


That can be the road block for most rp's. I really hope that doesn't happen anytime soon.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 15, 2022)

@PC Master Race and @Amepix: the trios part continues at daylight.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 16, 2022)

@T0ast3r @Amepix @PC Master Race @The_Happiest_Husky @TrixieFox

well, if we want to safe this, we need an idea... somebody has suggestions?


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 16, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> @T0ast3r @Amepix @PC Master Race @The_Happiest_Husky @TrixieFox
> 
> well, if we want to safe this, we need an idea... somebody has suggestions?


*cough* The other forum *cough*


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 16, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *cough* The other forum *cough*


if we get all get all participants over there...


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 16, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> @T0ast3r @Amepix @PC Master Race @The_Happiest_Husky @TrixieFox
> 
> well, if we want to safe this, we need an idea... somebody has suggestions?





TrixieFox said:


> *cough* The other forum *cough*


since not all of us have discord, I only know this other place





						RpNation
					

Best Online Roleplay Site/Forum - RpNation is a community geared towards letting people express themselves in a wide range of worlds otherwise unobtainable in your every day life.




					www.rpnation.com
				



it's all for rp's, so I think it can work, I suppose


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 16, 2022)

Already have 2 





						Home |   Fur Community Forums
					

Visit our forum at: fur-community3.freeforums.net




					fur-community3.freeforums.net


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 16, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> since not all of us have discord, I only know this other place
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RPNation uses the same platform XD (though warning Furry hate is a thing so...)


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 16, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> RPNation uses the same platform XD (though warning Furry hate is a thing so...)


even furries can hate each other in here, so I don't care what they think there


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 16, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> even furries can hate each other in here, so I don't care what they think there


Well said! Who needs to listen to those haters?


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 16, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Well said! Who needs to listen to those haters?


I may resemble a dragon, but that doesn't mean that my "skin" is very sturdy. I just "escaped" a furry hating website, I would rather not migrate to another one... You know what I mean?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 16, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> I may resemble a dragon, but that doesn't mean that my "skin" is very sturdy. I just "escaped" a furry hating website, I would rather not migrate to another one... You know what I mean?


I can understand that, but when it comes to hate for me, I just don't listen to them. They want attention, and I'm not gonna give it to them


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 16, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> I may resemble a dragon, but that doesn't mean that my "skin" is very sturdy. I just "escaped" a furry hating website, I would rather not migrate to another one... You know what I mean?


lets use FCF


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 16, 2022)

I am angy
I like forums


----------

